# 2D Bild als 3D Anhänger



## Meiki Jay (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage und zwar:
Wie schaffe ich es ein 2D Bild von einem bestimmten Muster in ein Bild zu machen, dass aussieht, als wäre es ein Kettenanhänger bzw. ein Amulett. Ich habe es schon einige Tutorials probiert, bei denen man bestimmten Formen in Photos als bronzene Statuen oder Objekte darstellen kann, das sieht aber grauenhaft aus in diesem Fall.

Danke schon mal im voraus!
Meiki


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
könntest du deine Bilder posten.
Ich habe so keine Vorstellung davon und kann dir nur allgemein gültige Tipps geben welche dir aber wahrscheinlich nicht viel helfen werden.

Viele Grüße


----------

